# How do I look like a Victoria's Secret Angel?



## luvsic (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Do you think it's unrealistic to want to look like a VS model...daily?  I have yet to figure out how to get that beautiful, voluminous, silky classic VS hair but in terms of makeup, it just looks like they totally play up the false lashes (I am getting lash extensions sometime in the near future) and flirty, silky colors of eyeshadow so it's not too intense but not too plain either.

Does anyone have any recommendations on how to really achieve the look? Is it too much work for a daily look? I am Asian, and not really sure what my skin tone is in terms of NC, but I would say I am light-medium toned but I want to get tanner. 






















Oh, and if anyone knows how to achieve that classic VS hair, please do share =P I've been trying for ages, all of my attempts have failed.











TIA <3


----------



## kimicummings (Dec 18, 2008)

The models’ eyes were drenched in shimmery gold and brown eyeshadows like *Silky Eyeshadow in Chills, Mystified, Between the Sheets and Champagne* and lined with *Eyeliner in Dark Chocolate*. *High Definition Mascara in Blackest Black* was applied to both top and bottom to give the most luscious lashes.
To play up the cheekbones, Tilbury highlighted and contoured them with *Mosaic Bronzer in Goddess*,* Mosaic Blush in Love Life and Heidi Klum Collection Blush in Jewels*.
As for the lips, a peachy color (*Perfect Lipstick in Whisper*) was applied and topped with a pale pink gloss (*Lip Gloss in Intimate*) and a nude brown (*Heidi Klum Collection Lip Gloss in Cupcake*), to complete the deliciously seductive look.
The *Victoria’s Secret Bare Bronze collection* was also used all over to give models a radiant, bronzed glow.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 18, 2008)

what the freaking hell kind of rollers are they using in those girls hair???


----------



## GirlyDork (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd say use a light silvery gray or even a light gold eye shadow on the lids, contour with a color like MAC Soft Brown just a teeny bit, and apply false eyelashes. Highlight the brow bone and add a thin line of black eyeliner to the upper lash lines. Use a little bit of bronzer to contour your face. Apply a light peach colored blush to the apples of the cheeks. Use a highlighting eye shadow to highlight the top of the cheekbones. Then use a matte light color to highlight down the nose. Apply a peachy nude lipstick or lip gloss and you're done!

EDIT: I just remembered the beautiful inner corner/tear duct highlight! Use a white eyeliner (Like Urban Decay 24/7 in Yeyo or MAC Eye Kohl in Fascinating) on the inner corners, smudge it a bit with your finger or a small brush. Then top it with a very light shimmery shadow. THIS IS ESSENTIAL if you want to look like a Victoria's Secret Angel!!!

HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_what the freaking hell kind of rollers are they using in those girls hair???_

 
They just look like the jumbo velcro rollers to me with hair clips to hold them tightly in place ...No???


----------



## jdechant (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_They just look like the jumbo velcro rollers to me with hair clips to hold them tightly in place ...No???_

 

Yup jumbo velcro rollers....The secret to becoming a VS model...Long Thick Hair, Big Boobs, lots of confidence and perfect cheekbones (or contouring skills) lol...


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah but you'd think that they'd use something other than velcro rollers? Maybe its just me... lol Do you hairspray your hair first before putting it up in the rollers????


----------



## jdechant (Dec 18, 2008)

^^ Oh yah, some kind of product would definitely have to be in your hair first...then apply curlers when your hair is slightly dry...let sit and blow dry hair in curlers to make sure they are really dry before you take them out...HAIRSPRAY THE HELL OUT OF IT...lol..


----------



## luvsic (Dec 18, 2008)

jdechant - don't forget flirty lashes!!! Those are mustmustmust. It seems like all of the ladies have giant falsies on, but individual ones. 

Ladies thank goodness you responded! Lol I was thinking nobody was going to see this post...

If that's the case with the hair, it's ridiculously easy it seems. However, is it possible to style hair like that dry? I shower at night so my hair is freshly "slept on" when I wake up in the morning...so would putting a product in there and then putting them up in rollers be just as effective? 

What kind of product, if that's the case??

Are these girls just mostly naturally frikin hot? lol, so it doesn't require that much special makeup for them to look over the top, you know. 

I will definitely try that makeup trip, the inner corners of the eyes thing. I have a few pretty shades for that too.

I am looking for a good bronzer too....is Too-faced Carribean in a Compact in Sun Bunny good for the winter?


----------



## luvsic (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_Yup jumbo velcro rollers....The secret to becoming a VS model...Long Thick Hair, Big Boobs, lots of confidence and perfect cheekbones (or contouring skills) lol..._

 
LOL, unfortunately I lack 3 out of those 4...including those damn contouring skills =P oh well I'm too short anyway haha. I wish though.


----------



## jdechant (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_LOL, unfortunately I lack 3 out of those 4...including those damn contouring skills =P oh well I'm too short anyway haha. I wish though._

 
Nothing some high heels can't fix...lol..and HOW could I forget the lashes...Uggh...trust me, your lucky your short cause you can wear the high heels..I'm 5'9, so If I wear heels, I'm too damn tall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know, I suck at contouring too!! But...keep working at it, your bound to get better


----------



## Lissa (Dec 18, 2008)

I saw a pursebuzz.com tutorial where she curled her hair with tongs so it was hot and then put it straight in to a roller where it cools down and sets. Maybe that would be easier to do for dry hair? 

Oh and I love all the Too Faced bronzers. Depends on your skin tone, if you are pale maybe Snow Bunny would be better. Or I bought Sun Bunny, Snow Bunny and the Leopard Bronzer all together in a palette recently (The Bronzed and the Beautiful) - I love it!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 18, 2008)

When it comes to skin, I'm guessing a lot of Hyperreal foundation, iridescent shimmers, bronzers, dwy creamy products to give that glow.


Unless you want to sit in a makeup chair for 5 hours each day, then it's nearly impossible to look like a VS model. As effortless as their looks are, it takes a lot of hard work and time!

I've always wanted to do a VS look in the future.


----------



## luvsic (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_I saw a pursebuzz.com tutorial where she curled her hair with tongs so it was hot and then put it straight in to a roller where it cools down and sets. Maybe that would be easier to do for dry hair? 

Oh and I love all the Too Faced bronzers. Depends on your skin tone, if you are pale maybe Snow Bunny would be better. Or I bought Sun Bunny, Snow Bunny and the Leopard Bronzer all together in a palette recently (The Bronzed and the Beautiful) - I love it!_

 
Unfortunately I suck at curling hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried it yesterday and ended up looking like a poodle. It was literally frizz, curl, weird wave, frizz, frizz lol. I am not looking for a hugely curly look, I guess just more of a huge body wave you know?

I always look for the easy way out of things, beauty short cuts, but I am not so sure that always works for everyone. That VS hair trick seems easy enough though, I will try it. I have time...

I am soooo excited to try that bronzer now! I've heard lovely things. I wouldn't say I'm extremely pale, I just don't want snow bunny to look odd on me because I am not sure what my skin tone is. I totally need to get that checked out  .. I wouldn't say I'm extremely pale, but I am far from tan. I guess it's a yellow-light beige color (that sounds disgusting lol) should I go to MAC and ask them what it is?


----------



## luvsic (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_When it comes to skin, I'm guessing a lot of Hyperreal foundation, iridescent shimmers, bronzers, dwy creamy products to give that glow.


Unless you want to sit in a makeup chair for 5 hours each day, then it's nearly impossible to look like a VS model. As effortless as their looks are, it takes a lot of hard work and time!

I've always wanted to do a VS look in the future._

 
Yeah I totally love the VS look! I almost forgot...shimmers...yes, those ladies are always glowing, so it makes them seem like they are really angels. I don't want to look like a glitter factory exploded onto my face and body though, lol. 

Chocolategoddess, what do you mean by hard work and time specifically? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 other than their perfect hair, I wouldn't think the makeup is too hard. I know by the end of the night though I'd probably look like a runny, sweaty, flat-hair headed hot mess if I did everything during the day.


----------



## luvsic (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_Nothing some high heels can't fix...lol..and HOW could I forget the lashes...Uggh...trust me, your lucky your short cause you can wear the high heels..I'm 5'9, so If I wear heels, I'm too damn tall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know, I suck at contouring too!! But...keep working at it, your bound to get better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol!!! ooooh how I wish I loved heals, girl. But I can't stand being in them for more than a few hours cause my feet start to THROB. On the contrary I would love to be taller, at least you can wear flats and not look like a midget lol. And you should still rock those high heels you prob. just look like a model that's all


----------



## AvantGardeDoll (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_Yup jumbo velcro rollers....The secret to becoming a VS model...Long Thick Hair, *Big Boobs*, lots of confidence and perfect cheekbones (or contouring skills) lol..._

 
You'd be really surprised. I used to think so too until I actually met Adriana Lima like 3 months ago in the mall. Her bra size is a 34B (like mine) and it sure seemed that way. The reason they look so huge on the runways and photoshoots is because they contour and highlight their breasts to give them more depth and therefore appear larger. They're also more likely to be wearing push up bras for the shows.

PS - They're 10 times more gorgeous in person (who would've thought that was possible, huh?)


----------



## AvantGardeDoll (Dec 18, 2008)

Hear it from the angel hair master himself, Italo Gregorio.

YouTube - Victoria's Secret - Fashion Show - Backstage Beauty: Hair

Apologies for the double post. 

Enjoy.


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 18, 2008)

I think your best bet with the hair is to start experimenting with hair products that give you more volume... my friend has asian hair and it's so thick and beautiful that it doesn't stand up well to heating products.

As for is it unreasonable to look that way everyday? No, I think the look once perfected is probably low maintenance if you're the kind of person that does hair/makeup everyday- it's not that much more work. But, I think what really sells a VS model is the allure, confidence and flirty-playful-ness they seem to embody. I think that part, we could all benefit a little from.


----------



## jdechant (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AvantGardeDoll* 

 
_You'd be really surprised. I used to think so too until I actually met Adriana Lima like 3 months ago in the mall. Her bra size is a 34B (like mine) and it sure seemed that way. The reason they look so huge on the runways and photoshoots is because they contour and highlight their breasts to give them more depth and therefore appear larger. They're also more likely to be wearing push up bras for the shows.

PS - They're 10 times more gorgeous in person (who would've thought that was possible, huh?)_

 

Hmmm...

*THINGS TO DO BEFORE I DIE*
-Learn how to contour and highlight my breasts!! Lol.....


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow I just watched the youtube video.  Theres no way anyone can compete with layers hair extensions, 5 professions working on your hair, makeup, and body, and yeah.... :'( a girl can dream


----------



## AvantGardeDoll (Dec 18, 2008)

It's actually all pretty simple. It appears so difficult because you see so many people hovering everywhere but that's just what ever fashion show backstage looks like. As someone on here said, Pursebuzz has made a ton of wavy/supermodel-hair tutorials that look just like the models' hair. It's sure as hell not ideal to attempt every morning before work, unless you want to get up an hour and a half before you leave your house (if you want it perfect), but it is possible if you know what you're doing with your curling iron.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 18, 2008)

If you have a really good curling iron, it won't take long to do your hair. I do my makeup like that every day and it really isn't high maintenance because it becomes really easy after doing it a few times. There are a lot of youtube videos on how to curl hair, depending on which kind you want. To keep your hair like that though, I recommend curling it with a curling iron and when you take your hair out of it, don't unroll it until it has hairspray in it and it's mostly cooled.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 18, 2008)

4 Steps to Supermodel Makeup

YouTube - 4 Steps to Supermodel Makeup


----------



## luvsic (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_If you have a really good curling iron, it won't take long to do your hair. I do my makeup like that every day and it really isn't high maintenance because it becomes really easy after doing it a few times. There are a lot of youtube videos on how to curl hair, depending on which kind you want. To keep your hair like that though, I recommend curling it with a curling iron and when you take your hair out of it, don't unroll it until it has hairspray in it and it's mostly cooled._

 
The problem is, I'm just not skilled with the curling iron. I have seen pursebuzz's tutorials, but I just can't seem to do them for some reason. That or it comes out all messed up. Then again, I think I should probably invest in a good curling iron if I want to achieve the look, right? 

Does anyone know how to get that "body wave" through the hair? I guess something that kind of looks like this. Except more volume throughout the whole head. That's similar to VS hair, right?







I am just one of those girls who is not blessed with a head that is shaped to pull of the sleek, straight hair style. I need some volume on my crown and throughout my hair or else it just looks wrong


----------



## luvsic (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Wow I just watched the youtube video.  Theres no way anyone can compete with layers hair extensions, 5 professions working on your hair, makeup, and body, and yeah.... :'( a girl can dream_

 
I know, right? After watching that vid I felt like achieving that hair was totally impossible. Especially with all of those extensions that they add, sheesh! *sigh*

I think the makeup is achievable, it'll just look very different on my features because I am Asian. I have very sparse eyelashes, and of course they use tons of falsies, but the look just doesn't look the same b/c I have small eyelids and few eyelashes


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 19, 2008)

you will prob have to use big velcro rollers, after u take them out shake out your hair upsite down & use a volumizer on your roots & set w/ hairspray

I always love giselle's hair


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_The problem is, I'm just not skilled with the curling iron. I have seen pursebuzz's tutorials, but I just can't seem to do them for some reason. That or it comes out all messed up. Then again, I think I should probably invest in a good curling iron if I want to achieve the look, right? 

Does anyone know how to get that "body wave" through the hair? I guess something that kind of looks like this. Except more volume throughout the whole head. That's similar to VS hair, right?






I am just one of those girls who is not blessed with a head that is shaped to pull of the sleek, straight hair style. I need some volume on my crown and throughout my hair or else it just looks wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
whoa! is that you? i'd say thats total VS hair. messy, sexy, voluminous, and effortless. Try teasing the hair at the crown for more fluff.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_Hmmm...

*THINGS TO DO BEFORE I DIE*
-Learn how to contour and highlight my breasts!! Lol....._

 
It's pretty simple actually. It Cosmetics makes a kit for it :It Cosmetics My Beautiful Breasts Box Set at HSN.com
but you don't need a kit to do it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Yeah I totally love the VS look! I almost forgot...shimmers...yes, those ladies are always glowing, so it makes them seem like they are really angels. I don't want to look like a glitter factory exploded onto my face and body though, lol. 

Chocolategoddess, what do you mean by hard work and time specifically? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 other than their perfect hair, I wouldn't think the makeup is too hard. I know by the end of the night though I'd probably look like a runny, sweaty, flat-hair headed hot mess if I did everything during the day._

 
Well, I'd imagine it'd take at least an hour just to do the makeup. Lots of highlighting, contouring, layering, touch ups...

but a rushed, simpler version is probably reasonable for everyday makeup.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 19, 2008)

@ luvsic

Im asian as well and i have very very very sparse eyelashes [mascara cant even help me here] Use individual false eyelashes!  They arent as dramatic and as thick as the full strips and it doesnt line across the whole eye.  It does take some time to practice but its fairly easy but time consuming.  It seriously looks very natural.


----------



## AvantGardeDoll (Dec 19, 2008)

Dear lusvic,

I just think you need some more practice with a curling iron. You could always try hot rollers as well. I find that Pursebuzz sometimes does it messy herself but she _can _afford it because she has very little hair so she could pretty much just grab any hair from any place and it works for her. Most of use have a lot more hair than she does and it really helps if you learn how to section your hair. It might take long the first couple of tries just because seeing so much hair all over the place becomes intimidating, but with practice you're sure to get it. If you're asian, it will probably be a little bit more challenging just because your hair is stick straight. If this is the case, you definitely don't want your hair to just fall after heating it. Make sure you put it into rollers or pin it to your head and let it sit for like 10-15 minutes. Achieving any kind of look will take practice to master. Hair needs just as much practice as makeup does.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 19, 2008)

Definitely let your hair 'set' once you curl it. Use a heat insulating high hold hair spray, curl it, then set it while you water the plants or something around your house.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 19, 2008)

If your hair is naturally sleek and straight you'll probably need a curling iron that gets really hot. What kind/brand of curling iron do you have? 

On the other hand, if your hair is wavy or frizzy naturally, try getting it nice and straight before you curl. Use a flat iron, blow it straight, or do both <--that's what I have to do, and while it's hell on my hair, I love the results and do it often 

Setting the curl after using an iron is a really good idea. I'd recommend using the big silvery type pins versus bobby pins (those tend to leave a dent in your hair and take a lot longer to put in). There should be some youtube tutorials on pinning hair. Wait til the hair is completely cool to the touch before taking the pins out. Or you can set them in velcro rollers and pin them like in the VS pics. 

Above all it definitely takes a lot of practice. Try doing it whenever you have downtime and I have no doubts that you'll improve! Omg it took me a while to get it down so don't worry! And watch youtube...lots and lots of youtube haha! 

OH wait one more thing, be sure to use products to help achieve and keep your style. Like before you blow dry, apply a volumizing mousse to damp hair. After you curl, give it a light spritz of aerosol hairspray (my FAV fav is Tresemme Tres Two Ultra Fine Mist) then set it. You can give another light spritz all over as they set, or after you take them out.


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm sorry but ew at that seconds girl... she always looks dirty.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 19, 2008)

Please remember that these girls are supermodels that have a team of professionals working on them. You asked if we think its reasonable for someone to look like a VS model daily. Sure, if they are a VS model Im sure its not that hard for them to look like this.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Dec 19, 2008)

For the makeup, DEFINITELY check out this link!
Victorias Secret Beauty

It seriously tells you EXACTLY how to look like a victoria's secret angel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!!


----------



## AvantGardeDoll (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Please remember that these girls are supermodels that have a team of professionals working on them. You asked if we think its reasonable for someone to look like a VS model daily. Sure, if they are a VS model Im sure its not that hard for them to look like this._

 
I don't think it's unrealistic or unreasonable to have hair and makeup like a VS model on a daily basis. One thing is to have the hair and makeup, another is to have the chiseled face, the full bronzed body, full contoured body, full body shimmer, etc. That's what all those professionals are there to do. That's the part that is unrealistic, in my opinion.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 20, 2008)

Dude i wish I could use my curling iron to get curls in my hair, but im screwed. I have naturally curly hair and straighten it a lot, and i have to actually use a straightener to curl my hair...

I could never get away with using rollers.


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleyisawesome* 

 
_I'm sorry but ew at that seconds girl... she always looks dirty._

 
LOL I agree. That is a horrible picture of Adriana Lima. I'll admit, it actually makes me feel good cause her skin looks completely orangy and fake and I can see her pores!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 20, 2008)

If you are really that bad at using a curling iron, maybe you should try rollers (assuming you haven't already). I prefer heated rollers because it means I don't have to wash my hair- which is dry as heeell- and it takes less time. For the kind of hair the VS girls have going on, it doesn't have to be perfect, either. Just lots of body, and plenty of people have suggested using volumising spray as well, which sounds pretty good to me.

Maybe you should try a little teasing, backcombing at the roots. Honestly, you just have to experiment. 

Good luck!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Dec 21, 2008)

Velcro rollers are a must for me. Wash and Blowdry your hair with good volume/thickening products and roll the sections at the top of your head back and away from your face, spray with hairspray and clip tightly. Blast hot heat with your blowdryer for 60secs and let them cool _completely _b4 removing gently. Then finger comb into place and finish with a lil more hair spray.

As for makeup, go for Shimmery Bronzers + peach blush. And don't forget the signature innner corner highlight! MAC's Nylon shadow is perfect for that! Nude glossy lips lined lightly in a natural hue.


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Dec 21, 2008)

YouTube - Victoria's Secret Fashion Show -Inspired Makeup: MAC Pigment


----------



## barbie.doll (Dec 21, 2008)

Very good points made here. I've agreed with many of the posts.


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 23, 2008)

I look like that everyday. . .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






No, but seriously. . . You can do your hair a few ways- either wet set it on jumbo rollers and a setting setting lotion and sit under a dryer. Or curl it with a large barrel curling iron and then let it set on rollers. Or a good set of hot rollers would work as well. Once your hair is completely cool, gently seperate the curls with your fingers, DO NOT comb or brush, because this will wreck the curls and cause frizz. Spritz with a light hold hair spray and go. 


As for the makeup, the goal is to still look like yourself, only a better, prettier, more sexed up version. Conceal and follow with a light foundation application- dewy and natural looking, stay away from any overly matte makeup like studio fix or mufe matte velvet. Apply bronzer and blush with a light hand. Mascara, eyeliner smudged out, and a nude/pink lipgloss that not overly shiny. For eyeshadow apply a brown or taupe over the lid, a slighty darker shade in the crease, and a highlight below the browbone and in the inner corner. You can put on glitter or shimmer if you like, but try not to look like you got smacked in the face with it. 

Other than that, your golden.


----------



## nunu (Dec 23, 2008)

Contouring your boobs

YouTube - Instant Boobage!


----------



## Calhoune (Dec 23, 2008)

*Makeup:*
I know makeup has already been explained here but what I notice first from looking at the pictures is:

1. OODLES OF LASHES. You just have to have fake ones
2. Alot of shimmer in the inner corner of the eye, they all have it
3. Bronzer, and quite a bit of contouring
4. Nude, or slightly pink glossy lips

och and neutrals on the eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aslong as you follow those steps I don't think it matters that much if you use VS's make up, MAC or some Cover Girl. I personally wouldn't had a shimmery foundation on top of that, atleast not for everyday.

*Hair:*
Girl I feel your pain. My mom blessed me with stick straight asian hair that does NOT want to do anything I want it to do. I suck at doing my hair so I put most of my time into my makeup.
But a thing I do that's really quick is that once I've washed my hair I twist it and put it in a bun right at the top of my head, right in the middle and every night I put it up like that too and then when I wake up in the morning all I have to do is "mold" it. I get LOTS of volume and nice, "carefree" waves.

I don't use that much product, just a curl balm type of thing. So in the morning you now have some waves, if you want to define them even more you can just put some extra hair stuff in.

This is a movie of a girl who slept with her hair in a bun, and this is the day after video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



YouTube - results of easy wave LAST PART


----------



## luvsic (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh my god this thread freakin' exploded and I just never came back!! O___O I need to reply to everyone, lol, I have so much to say..
*
xxManBeaterxx*, girl I have tried individual lashes, they look miserable on me and would be a pain in the ass to apply daily, since they take forever, and I have tried making them last for weeks but the trouble is too much. Recently I've invested in a good pair of ardell 109 strip lashes, they just need a bit of cleaning but they are pretty good and SO much easier to apply. They look pretty natural except up close, you can tell that it's a strip from the glossiness of the fake lashes kind of... I don't want to risk it but I kind of want to chop off half of them to make them into half lashes, cause they give me eyes a really nice boost but they look fake near the inner corners up close. Anyway, I have heard half lashes are good too and much more natural, have you heard anything about those?

*choclatgoddess*, LOLLLL nooo of course that's not me! I was just using her as a reference for hair I liked. That's a Chinese model who is very popular in hong kong...

*AvantGardeDoll,* thank for the advice! yes, i have tried so many things on my hair but a lot of styles just don't work for me, I am so sick of seeing pictures of hair I like but it never turning out the way I want. On the contrary I don't have typical asian hair, it's kind of coarse in fact, and gets frizzy/poufy when i let it air dry w/o putting product in it. However, it still doesn't hold very well when I curl it...I think I just need to know what products to use. And I am DEF thinking of investing in hot rollers...a good curling iron to me is just too much money at the moment and I have found a way to get naturally beautiful waves by pulling my hair back thanks to a youtube tutorial online. But yeah I just have to practice...

*Le-Saboteur*, I am thinking of investing in some hot rollers now!! haha
*
Starr1*, thanks for the advice! Do you recommend any products? I am about a NC25-30 skintone (I'm kind of guessing here ) naturally and a NC35-40 skintone when I put on bronzer...and of course different colors compliment different skintones...I feel like this is more of a winter look though, so I'd love to experiment with this during the winter time. 

*MissMochaXOXO*, I own velcro rollers! However I am having difficulting really working them...I put them in my hair like in the picture yet the volume falls out after only 30 minutes...so I'm guessing I need to spray some product in it to make it stay. Any recs?

*Calhoune*, OMG you know the bun trick too??! I'm in love with it now, it's so easy and it acutally gives me waves that I want...however i have layers so I can't put the bun too high and make the waves near the top of my head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I agree on the falsies thing, although I use strips cause individuals just look really bad on me.

And thanks to everyone else who replied!!

*Oh, I have one more question...since they all look like they're glowing sort of, I'm guessing they're all using bronzer, but not one to necessarily make you tan (like the VS one I own called Illuminating face tint, although that is discontinued at the moment) do you guys recommend any? The only thing I can think of is Too Faced "Snow bunny" to really give me that shimmer that I desire...but it is pretty pricy and I can't really afford it right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on top of that, a kabuki brush...so does anyone know a good liquid one that would give me a bit of shimmer but not necessarily make me too tan? 
*


----------



## Honey10 (Jan 15, 2009)

I would like to which peach blush wear this girls? form MAC or another brand.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 15, 2009)

physcians formula makes good cheaper bronzers! they have a really pretty golden butterscotch-y tan one that gives u that glow without looking obviously bronzed tan!

about the velcro rollers, after u let them set and cool off, unroll them gently and finger comb ur hair into place, tease the roots in sections lightly and then hairspray! i just use cheapo pantene volume hairspray in strong and it holds for me! u can also flip ur head upside down after the rollers come out and shake ur hair, then hairspray it for crazy volume! u kinda just have to play around with ur hair until u find what works! but velcro rollers are a must!


----------



## moonlit (Jan 15, 2009)

do they apply bronzers to their body as well??their legs, hands.. everything is flawless and tanned..


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 15, 2009)

(random picture post lol!)but i have to admit i really love this look-makeup and hair! if u look at her roots she doesn't have _that _much volume and she looks so pretty!her ends just have that soft wave to it.


----------



## luvsic (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMochaXOXO* 

 
_physcians formula makes good cheaper bronzers! they have a really pretty golden butterscotch-y tan one that gives u that glow without looking obviously bronzed tan!

about the velcro rollers, after u let them set and cool off, unroll them gently and finger comb ur hair into place, tease the roots in sections lightly and then hairspray! i just use cheapo pantene volume hairspray in strong and it holds for me! u can also flip ur head upside down after the rollers come out and shake ur hair, then hairspray it for crazy volume! u kinda just have to play around with ur hair until u find what works! but velcro rollers are a must!_

 
that sounds easy enough. Can I do this when my hair is dry, however? I shower at night and I know you should probably do this damp for it to work but that is just my beauty routine...should I dampen my hair and then put the rollers in? ty for the advice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




honey10 I am not sure on where to find the blush, I'm sorry, but some girls on this thread might give good recs.

And moonlit I think that could very well be true, especially b/c VS models contour their faces a lot with bronzer and highlight they could very well be doing that to their bodies too...but I am no expert in that.


----------



## rachybloom (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_that sounds easy enough. Can I do this when my hair is dry, however? I shower at night and I know you should probably do this damp for it to work but that is just my beauty routine...should I dampen my hair and then put the rollers in? ty for the advice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




honey10 I am not sure on where to find the blush, I'm sorry, but some girls on this thread might give good recs.

And moonlit I think that could very well be true, especially b/c VS models contour their faces a lot with bronzer and highlight they could very well be doing that to their bodies too...but I am no expert in that._

 
you should actually only use velcro rollers on dry hair.. your hair can break easily and get tangled up in them if they're damp. I just spray an extra bit of a volumizing mousse (Big Sexy Hair has one that has a spray nozzle that I like) and massage it into the chunk of hair. Then, roll it up into the roller and secure with clip. Blast with hot hair for a minute then take down ten minutes later!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 16, 2009)

yea u do it dry! i meant after u roll ur dry hair, u blast it with heat, and then let it cool off! this is the most important step with velcro rollers!.


----------



## luvsic (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you guys, I will try that out tomorrow when I go to work and let you know how it goes...I am going to get my hair cut soon so I want to work with a style that will let me recreate that body wave effortlessly..


----------

